# "New" Lathe question for a Newb



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 24, 2008)

I found this on my local craigslist, he didn't give out much info but I'm pretty sure its just a wood lathe, but its only $15
I guess my question is whats is it good for?
heres some pics, sorry they are small.


----------



## G1K (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Lathe question for a Newb*

At the risk of sounding sarcastic, for turning wood.

It looks like there is a bowl screwed to the face plate. 

If you're looking for something to cut metal, this certainly is not your machine. If your looking to turn bowls, then for $15 it'll get you started.



Ryan


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Lathe question for a Newb*



> whats is it good for?


Pens, small bowls, small vases, etc. It's worth $15 as long as it runs.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Lathe question for a Newb*

Thanks guys, guess not quite what i was looking for.
I'm wanting to get into some little metal parts.
How bout this lathe, he claims it is a wood and metal lathe, the brand is Sebastian. 
Basically, how much is it worth, what can it do? Thanks


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a metal turning lathe with lots of missing parts (primarily the compound/toolholder, which is necessary for operation). $20 would be a generous offer


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, kinda what i figured thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a nice Enco 13" just listed on Craigslist Chicago:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/895149824.html

Also a Sears/Craftsman/Atlas with a gawdawful paint job:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/888034398.html


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it time to do a thread on how to find a starter lathe?



Maybe a simple cross reference of common models, capacities, weights, sizes and capabilities?

For getting "into some little metal parts", the 13 inch Enco is likely to be overkill, but you never know. Judging from 04orgZx6r's posts, he's looking for small and cheap, most likely a bench-top model. 

If the parts to be made are truly small ( under 5 inches long ) then almost anything will work, if in good shape. Good possibilities are machines with the numbers 8x12, 9x20, or the names "Soutbend", Atlas or Craftsman.

Be aware that lathes are, by design, heavy pieces of equipment. The 13 inch Enco, while a steal at $1000, weighs over 1000 pounds and will cost a fortune to move. Even a tiny little Harbor Freight 7x10 will weigh in at around 100 pounds.

Good luck with your search.

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 27, 2008)

> over 1000 pounds and will cost a fortune to move.


I mentioned that machine because of the location -- not too far to drive & pick it up. When you subtract out the value of the Aloris quick change tool post, the lathe is costing only $500


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 27, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> Is it time to do a thread on how to find a starter lathe?


Yes:twothumbs



precisionworks said:


> I mentioned that machine because of the location -- not too far to drive & pick it up. When you subtract out the value of the Aloris quick change tool post, the lathe is costing only $500


Thanks for the suggestions, I wish i could afford that enco.:naughty:
Something like that Craftsman may be exactly what I am looking for, definitely something benchtop i think. The biggest parts I would probably try, would be M*G tubes, but I don't know if a benchtop lathe could handle those? Also cheap is a key factor


----------



## G1K (Oct 27, 2008)

That blue on the craftsman linked above is pretty close to the original color...

Here's my former craftsman, a little darker than the original blue.







I sold it this weekend for $450. Not sure if that's in or out of you price range, but consider that what ever lathe you get if it does not come with a lot of tooling, you'll easily spend 2-3X the cost of the lathe to get comfortably tooled.
Ryan


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay hows this one look?

Heres the description:
CRAFTSMAN BENCH LATHE 120V MOUNTED ON A DESK TOP,NICE SHAPE,EXTRA GEARS,BOOK.I THINK ITS A 6"X30"
http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lathe3yk1.jpg



A few more questions, I'm looking to make some heatsinks, fin aluminum and make threads, what would be my limits on a machine like this.
Also what questions should I ask before I would buy?
How much is it worth?
Sorry for all of the questions....

Thanks for all of the help so far:thumbsup:


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 30, 2008)

Judging by the size of the hand-wheels, that is more than a 6 inch throw.

Using a steadyrest, you can turn long lights like a 4 D mag. 

The toolpost is an old style, but it's quite usable.

You will want to ask how the motor is wired. 110 VS 220.

You will want as many accessories as possible. They can be expensive to buy later.

I don't know how to check for wear, but a straightedge on the ways should show little to no wear. Everything should move smoothly.


Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 31, 2008)

I recommend this web site for general info on buying used lathes.

http://www.mermac.com/index.html


Danile


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 31, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> I recommend this web site for general info on buying used lathes.
> 
> http://www.mermac.com/index.html
> 
> ...



Dave's shop was here on the island, before it moved to PA, then shut. I wonder how he's doing. Said to me just before he moved "The used machine supply on Long Island is GONE, time to move"


----------



## Doh!Nut (Nov 7, 2008)

I have found Lathes.co.uk to be a good resource on some older lathes, and mini-lathe.com useful for the small new chinese end of the market.

FWIW I ended up going for a new small 7*12 lathe as although I could have got a much bigger/ better old machine, I just wanted to do desktop sized stuff so a big floorstanding sized lathe would just take up room and could easily hide a problem that I would not be experienced enough to look for.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 7, 2008)

That machine is a Craftsman/Atlas 6" Mk. 1 (Model Number prefix 101 means that the manufacturer is Atlas Press). Here's information on it: http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page5.html

To change thread pitch, you change gears ... most machines of this age are missing any number of the gears, which can sometimes be found on eBay.



> How much is it worth?


How much does he want?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 7, 2008)

> what would be my limits on a machine like this.


The bore through the headstock is just slightly over 1/2" (0.531") so nothing larger than that diameter can be fed through the headstock. Not a problem as long as you find or make a steady rest.

The tailstock is a #1 Morse Taper, which somewhat limits what you'll find in live centers. There are a number of 1MT to Jacobs Taper adapters, so there shouldn't be any problem with a taper mount drill chuck for the tailstock.

Even though the machine may be as much as 70 years old (or as new as 50), I'd be surprised if it has any measurable wear. Small machines like this rarely see much run time. A more likely problem is rusting & pitting along the ways. If the machine has no rusting or pitting on the ways, chuck, handwheels, etc., it will probably run OK after you've cleaned & reoiled all the parts. The headstock bearings may be plain bronze OR Timken tapered roller -- the Timkens are preferred, but the plain bronze should be fine also.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for there replies, I have learned a lot, Hopefully I will be able to pick one up in the near future....


----------

